# NO SOUND FROM EQ



## car88 (Jan 27, 2006)

This is how I have my EQ setup but I get no sound I have 2 amps accept for the aux I don,t have nothin connected to it can I get some help please


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

how many outputs does your headunit have? If your using the non-fading or sub output it may need to be turned on from within a menu on the headunit. Usually input on an eq is all the way to one side not in the middle the way you have.


----------



## car88 (Jan 27, 2006)

I have the JVC KD-S48 it has two Front and Rear SW RCA jack output in the back


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

So which set are you using from the radio, front, rear or sub?


----------



## car88 (Jan 27, 2006)

I am useing front and now I am getting some sound but but very low disortion sound and when I turn the volume up on the EQ or any other nob on the EQ it does not do any thing the volume Bass, Mid and Trebble only works on the radio but very low disortion sounds I can't even here the vocals but I can here the beat very low


----------



## car88 (Jan 27, 2006)

Here is my EQ


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

where are you grounding the eq to?


----------



## car88 (Jan 27, 2006)

Its grounded to the car metal part


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like it's bad then. Was it for sure working before you got it or have you always had it?


----------



## LayNLow (Sep 12, 2012)

car88 said:


> I am useing front and now I am getting some sound but but very low Cheap In Dash DVD Player sound and when I turn the volume up on the EQ or any other nob on the EQ it does not do any thing the volume Bass, Mid and Trebble only works on the radio but very low disortion sounds I can't even here the vocals but I can here the beat very low


I had the same problem bro.. Sucked though I got my shit for cheap but the dude who sold it to me gave me a bad one.. Like Jeff said, I hope your shit ain't bad 2.


----------



## Gohan (Sep 19, 2012)

gl


----------

